
Project MKUltra - yagop
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_MKUltra
======
wsc981
Articles like this always make me revisit the Vigilant Citizen website [0].
The site often reviews music videos and large events like the MTV Music Video
Awards and looks at the symbolic imagery used. The subject of these videos
often seems to be mind control of the artists.

I don't want to sound like some crazy guy, I just find the whole mind control
theme interesting without having a real opinion on the subject.

I always wonder what's the point in rehashing the same imagery so often by so
many different artists and events. To me it seems pointless. But maybe it has
some effects on the youths that watch these videos every day? Or is it just
meant to look "cool" or "interesting"?

I certainly don't watch much television anymore these days and I don't seem to
recall videos that used such imagery in my youth. On the whole, I think videos
in the 90s and early 2000's were often much more interesting or funny.

\---

[0]:
[http://vigilantcitizen.com/?s=mind+control](http://vigilantcitizen.com/?s=mind+control)

